# CO2 for 55 gallon tank?



## Abrium (Jan 7, 2011)

Are you looking for a turnkey system or are you looking to piece together a good system from places like SnS? I want to know if you're looking to spend the money or are you more of a DIY'er?


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

personally i would find a user on this form and buy a already built dual stage regulator with a nice needle valve. I think you will get a pretty good bang for your buck. I actually built my own reactor with the help of leftc and that makes your dollar travel a bit farther but does take a lot of time to track down the good deals. 


You really need a co2 tank, regulator, Solenoid, needle valve, check valve, and maybe a bubble counter and co2 tubing. Some people don't use solenoids but i really like them because it gives you the ability to turn on and off your co2 so you don't have to have it running when the lights go out. 


I think for a good regulator and a co2 tank it'll run around 200 dollars for a pretty decent set up. You can find cheaper but this can come at a cost of gassing your fish which isn't worth it in my opinion especially if you get some nice fish that you become attached to.


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

ebay is the place to look for dual stage regulators.
you would also need a post body kit to go with that regulator


----------



## Miles (Sep 9, 2011)

I am not a DIY guy haha I'm really bad at stuff like that, I'd like to buy a pre built system but at the same time I feel like I'd kick myself for spending that much on plants haha


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

PM btimmer he could put you together quite nicely and at probably less than retail. Also look through Swap and Shop you might find something there. Home brew stores are a good place to look also.


----------



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

4 things you need...

1. regulator -can be crazy expensive system ($300+) that is incredibly reliable and is more "set and forget" or can be cheaper system (<$100) that works and needs to be adjusted at least weekly

2. co2 tank -self explanatory...5,10,20# CO2 tank (costs of refills is usually within $5 and difference can be months--> years before you need a refill -my recommendation is get the biggest you can afford and fit into your display) (~$100)

3. method of diffusing CO2 into tank -can be diffusers (crap), atomizers (very good), reactors (IMO, the best) ($5-$40)

4. drop checker -easiest means to estimate amount of CO2 in your tank (~$10)

and you can save money by DIY or finding deals in the SnS


----------



## SPNative (Apr 21, 2011)

I bought a Tank, Needle valve, solenoid.... everything but the CO2 gas and difusser at Marine Depot for $155.

Turns out LFS doesn't fill the CO2 tanks - so i traded in my brand new one for a filled one for $25.

I really suggest Marine Depot.com

Tom


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

Look through here for one of the power traders. They can build one up for you for cheap. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/sponsors-power-seller-specials/

You should not go cheap with a regulator because it may leak. It may have problems regulating the CO2 pressure. Leaking CO2 isn't fun. Not that it is dangerous with the amount we are talking about here, 5lb to 10lb of CO2. A tank would normally last you 4 to 5 months. With a leak system, you may lose all of your CO2 in a month. Refilling it can be a pain if you need to drive long distance to have it refilled. 

I bought my system from one of the power traders here. Couldn't be happier. $125 for both the Victor regulator, needle valve, a soleniod, and an AC adapter. Another $120 for a 10lb tank delivered FULL from aquariumplants.com. It has been running for 10 days now. It is adjusted and forget. I glanced at the pressure meter to see if everything is running normally. Before, I was using yeast activated CO2 and upgrade to a paintball CO2 system. They all required constant monitoring daily to ensure the bubble rate is correct. With the paintball system, everyday I worried about leaks.  When a 20 oz CO2 paintball tank leaks, you are out of CO2 the next day.


----------



## Miles (Sep 9, 2011)

So it looks like its gonna cost 250 at least for a good one?


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

Miles said:


> So it looks like its gonna cost 250 at least for a good one?



Bettatail is selling his single stage regulator around $100 to $150. His double stage is about $200 to $250. You need a CO2 tank and the CO2 refill too. Then, maybe another $50 or so for a CO2 diffuser. You can use a glass diffuser. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...ssurized-system-single-stage.html#post1411438


----------

